# الصوف الصخري اساسه واستخداماته



## mbakir88 (13 أغسطس 2009)

.الصوف الصخري
هي مادة طبيعية غير عضوية على شكل ألياف متجمعة نتيجة تعريض مصهور صخور البازلت لأسطوانات سريعة الحركة و تتميز بعزلها للحرارة و الصوت ومقاومتها العالية للحريق . 

صهر وغزل صخور البازلت هو تقليل الكثافة من 3000 كجم /م3 إلى 30 كجم /م3 

عزل جدران وأسطح المنازل
الفرشات واللحف وتستخدم في عزل الغلايات والأنابيب واسعة الأقطار0
يتميز الصوف الصخري العازل بعزله الشديد للأصوات الخارجية إضافة إلى المهمة الأساسية وهي عزل الحرارة
بالإمكان استخدام الصوف الصخري السائب وضخه بين الحوائط المزدوجة باستخدام المضخة كما يمكن استخدام لألواح الصوف الصخري العازل بوضعها بين الحوائط المزدوجة في المباني0
الاستخـدامــات
ـ تبطين أوعية تكييف الهواء
ـ عزل اسقف المنشآت المعدنية
ـ العزل الميكانيكي ( الذبذبات والإهتزازات ).ـ
عزل المراجل البخاري
ـ عزل وحدات التكييف والتبريد
ـ عزل المستودعات المبردة
ـ عزل الأنابيب الحارة والباردة
وللصوف الصخري منتجات عديدة منها : 
الألواح
اللفائف
الفرشات واللحف
قطاع الأنابيب
الصوف السائب
يمكن تصفيح الألواح برقائق الألمنيوم ، أو بوشاح الصوف الزجاجي أو بالورق العضوي


----------



## المهندسة البيئية (7 أبريل 2010)

موضوع جيد اشكرك عليه


----------



## m66666677 (7 أبريل 2010)

Thanks a lot


----------



## Mostafa.m.gamal (11 يناير 2012)

مصنع عازل للصوف الصخرى هو احد مصانع مجموعة الميمنى بالمملكه العربيه السعوديه

ينتج المصنع الصوف الصخرى حسب رغبة العميل و مواصفات المشروع من سماكات و اطوال مختلفه بالكميات المطلوبه فى عدة صور منها الالواح الصلبه و الشبه صلبه و اللفائف و الفراشات المخاطه و قطاعات الانابيب و السائب المندوف و حشو الطوب ولكل مواصفات التصفيح المختلفه.


تتميز منتاجات مصنع عازل للصوف الصخرى بالجوده و احترافيه و مرونة طاقم العمل فى التعامل مع المشروعات العملاقه و الصغيره و توفير كافة المتطلبات عبر وكلائنا فروعنا المنتشره بالمملكه العربيه السعوديه و الدول العربيه و الالتزام له الاثر فى مشاركتنا باهم المشروعات منها جامعة الملك عبدالله بجده, جامعة الاميره نوره بالرياض, مبنى ادارة سابك بالرياض, مدينة الملك عبدالله الطبيه بمكه المكرمه, مبنى مركز القبله بالمدينه المنوره, ابراج المشاعر بمنى,....الخ.

و ياتى نجاحنا هذه بفضل من الله سبحانه ثم من ثقة عملائنا امثال مجموعة بن لادن السعوديه, شركة سعودى اوجيه المحدوده, الهيئه الملكيه للجبيل و ينبع, وزارة التعليم العالى, ارامكو السعوديه, شركة الفوزان للمقاولات, سابك, الميمنى للطوب الاحمر, شركة ابناء عبدالله عبد المحسن الخضرى و العديد من الشركات و شركاء النجاح .

م. مصطفى جمال
00966505330365
[email protected]





 

 

 

 

​


----------

